# Carrot Juice



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thought members might find this information of interest!

Love and Hugs
Shi 

*********************************************************
*CARROT JUICE*

This was passed onto me by several members of the club & friends, I believe it was originally posted on a WOE site. It's a very interesting article.

*Posted by Bob Cook, Member of the AZ Pigeon Club in the AZPIGEONCLUB Newsletter-Jan 2010*


*This may be of interest to a few.....Some of the readers are aware that I actively participate in the racing sport. When shipping birds to a race, often 3500 birds are entered and the watering system (trough) will tend to service 4-500 birds each. Thus, often a recipe for disease.

A few months ago, my race team came down with Circo Virus. Those that are not aware of this disease, it can be very deadly, primarily hitting young birds. It is similar to AIDS in humans, it completely shuts down the immune system, making the birds in danger to any infection that is normally kept in check. The disease being a virus, has no cure yet when the disease runs it's course, the birds are not carriers, unlike salmonella. Those that have problems with Circo, treat for secondary infections, coccidia, typhoid, etc. Of course, the medications place further strains on the birds. Generally, one tries to replace fluids as much as possible and one treatment is give the birds Pedialyte or even Gatorade. Incidentally, all birds are vaccinated for PMV and typhoid at 4 weeks, again at 10 weeks.

I lost about 8 young racing homers, 3 Modenas and nearly 40 Voorburgs. The disease took a toll on the Voorburgs, they apparently were just more susceptible. I lost almost all the young birds, save those that have been recently weaned. 

Treated for the secondary problems, cleaned daily, changed the PH of the water, added vitamins and probiotics regularly. Yet, daily, one or two more birds would come down with the disease (confirmed by the Cal State Lab and Dr. Zollars in Indiana) The samples sent were negative for salmonella, PMV, Adeno, cocci, & e.coli. 

In a conversation with a friend from Norway, he reported that a woman in Sweden has recommended treating bird viruses with carrot juice! She is not a pigeon fancier and I think I was told she may be a gypsy from one of the Eastern Countries. (Hungary?)

Apparently, she raises other types of domestic birds or fowl. Of course my reply was, "Really, you know that doesn't make sense, one can't treat a virus!" His reply was, "Don't kill the messenger, I'm just repeating what some of the Europeans are doing for Circo, PMV and Adeno." OK, but after loosing nearly 50 birds, one often gets desperate and will try something that goes against conventional wisdom. One young bird loft had continual problems, the other lofts had either old birds or much older youngsters and were not infected. The birds that became infected were generally between 8 -12 weeks of age. Additionally, I kept 4 youngsters that normally would be dispatched that were desperately sick. Circo places a huge demand on the kidneys, a great amount of urea is produced and the birds rapidly became dehydrated and emaciated. Within 3-4 days, they are so "down" they are incapable of walking. Within 12 hours they die. 

So, I took the advice, made a 50/50 blend of carrot juice and water. Held the very sick birds to the drinker and gave the same blend to two lofts. This was on a Sunday, in fact July 5. I repeated holding the birds to drink about three or four times that day. 

The next morning before work I noticed what I thought was a slight improvement but fully expected the birds to be dead upon my return from work. Later, the birds appeared brighter, they no longer closed their eyes and while they could not walk yet, they were definitely improved over the day before. Also, no sick birds in either of the two treated lofts. 

On Tuesday, I was surprised to see the very sick birds try to eat and definitely the treated lofts showed an improvement. Only held the birds twice to drink since I went to work that day.. Tuesday evening, the sick birds were standing and tried to eat on their own. 

Wednesday morning, were eating and the responded well to offerings of safflower. I continued with the carrot juice until Friday and one week later, a visitor would not be able to tell which birds were sick. Of course, their weight is still down, but all are recovering nicely and next weekend they will be removed from isolation and join the community loft again. They were eager to take a bath last Sunday and fly readily to perches in the isolation cage.

So........A couple of ideas here....The disease actually ran it's course and was in the final stages anyway.......or, my constant good care allowed survival of the fittest. Or?????does the beta carotene that is high in carrots acts as some blocking agent to a virus? Do carrots, high in sugar content and carbohydrates contribute to a recovery process? Is there something else? 

Ironically, I spoke to a racing homer fancier who's wife is a Chinese physician that specializes in Eastern remedies and life styles. I told him of the above and he rather smiled and said, "Of course, carrots have been used for years for viruses as well as other vegetable products". He indicated that this is a treatment for PMV and Adeno as well and apparently used readily in Europe and the Far East. So, I cannot comment more on the subject, makes little sense to me...but, if the birds even faintly look sick, carrot juice will be in the mix. just sharing some findings, don't kill the messenger.*


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Thank you for posting this info Shi,
Yes, I know of carrot juice and its abilities and I use it too. It is great immune booster.
Lately I replaced it with red palm oil as it is even better and richer on beta carotene, saturated fats and vitamins.
Only drawback of these products is that paints bird feathers orange arround the beak, but as long my birds are healthy I don't care if they look like flamingos.


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

I have always wonder about carrot juice, now I know. Great information. So what's the amount to give to them and how many times a day? Do you mix it with water or not?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Went back and did some "tweaking" to the post regarding days and amounts.

Yes, he did 50/50 carrot juice/water.

Hope this helps.

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for sharing this information!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That was a very interesting read Shi. Great to have some info on natural alternatives to meds.
It's also reassuring to hear it from someone initially sceptical who's seen results from it's use.

Thanks for that.

Janet


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

plamenh said:


> Only drawback of these products is that paints bird feathers orange arround the beak, but as long my birds are healthy I don't care if they look like flamingos.


During the fall, we added "carrot corn" to the seed mix. At first they didn't care much for it, but eventually they decided it wasn't too horrible after all. (I help feed & water Lou Arcuri's pigeons, but don't choose their diet; lately we've been using a seed mix from Moyer's of Souderton, PA).
The carrot corn didn't make their faces orange, but it sure made their poops orange!  I was about to make a panicky post here to ask about it until I figured it out... apparently it's actual carrots (and maybe something else) made into pellets about the size of the tan colored pease in the seed mix. D'oh! 

@plamenh - I made them the cinnamon "tea" you recommended, and for about the first half hour they were doubtful about it, then they were on it like frat boys on a keg of beer!


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

> @plamenh - I made them the cinnamon "tea" you recommended, and for about the first half hour they were doubtful about it, then they were on it like frat boys on a keg of beer!


They are like that, when one decides it is good, the rest follows. You can now open pigeon pub.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the info Shi.

Wonder whether grated carrot can be fed to the pigeons ?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

sreeshs said:


> ...Wonder whether grated carrot can be fed to the pigeons ?


It wouldn't hurt to offer it. My birds were never that interested.


----------



## Mama Birdie (May 9, 2012)

*details please*

For the therapeutic benefits, does the carrot juice need to be raw, fresh squeezed? or is store bought pasturized canned/bottled carrot juice okay?

Also, anyone know where "carrot corn" can be purchased in the US? The only places I found when I searched online are European.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Freshly extracted would be the best


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I wonder if giving them carrot juice ones a week would be good .Like i do with acv


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Mine are given veggies once/twice a week. Fresh Carrot juice is given,a tablespoon mixed in a litre water once a week in winters. (Cuz Here carrots are not available in peak summers)


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

Jass, do they eat raw carrots? Or should i prepare a juice and mix it with water. What should be the qty for 13 birds? Should i force feed chopped carrot pieces to squabs atleast till they are weaned?

As discussed in another thread i am feeding them garlic soaked water once a week. Yet to buy ACV. Also oregano leaves and tulsi + water once a week. I also give them water in which (any) vegatables is boiled. Feeding them RO purified water only otherwise. Is this fine?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes they do eat chopped carrots once they get familiar with them. Carrots are beneficial for them.
Not every vegetable is good for them. I will post a list of vegetables which are good for them. Pigeons will eat veggies if given daily but pigeons basically are granivores and don't need too much veggies. Because certain veggies are high in particular vitamins and minerals that might harm the birds. Like spinach,its good for pigeons when given once/twice a week but when given in excess the iron in spinach harm the birds.

Fresh carrot juice can be added to birds' drinking water 1-2 tablespoons per litre of water once/twice a week is good.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Mama Birdie said:


> For the therapeutic benefits, does the carrot juice need to be raw, fresh squeezed? or is store bought pasturized canned/bottled carrot juice okay?
> 
> Also, anyone know where "carrot corn" can be purchased in the US? The only places I found when I searched online are European.



this tread is from 2010, dates at the top left of the posts. shi is no longer with us. 

carrots have vitamin A which grain diets lack. there are other things that have vitamin A as well. IMO grated carrot is better than juice as half the carbs of carrots are sugar and the juice would be consentrated sugar which can feed yeast in the crop. 

other things with less sugar with vitamin A that can be offered.


Broccoli leaves and flowerettes 
Collard greens 

Parsley 


Spinach 
Turnip greens 
Yellow squash


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks Jass. 

Thanks Spirit Wings.

Noted the thread is dated 2010 and Shi is no longer with us. Sad and sorry for that.


----------

